# Tesla Anti-Fire Patent - Track Mode - Hiring Spree



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Electrek - yesterday: Tesla patents new ways to make battery packs safer in case of a fire

Electrek - yesterday: https://electrek.co/2018/08/03/tesla-engineer-model-3-performance-track-mode/

Electreek - this morning: Tesla is back on a 'hiring spree' following massive layoffs


----------

